# Dvorak PC



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a recording of the Kurz version? (online somewhere)
Curious to hear if it's any more or less effective.
From what I've read, most people think so at first, then revert to the original.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

According to a review here, the Maxian/Talich (1951) is the Kurz version
http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Concerto-Schubert-Wanderer-Fantasy/product-reviews/B00000I7VW






In none of these cases do liner notes (when they are there) mention the Kurz version as the one being played:

LP Kvapil,Jilek,BrnoPO/sup 79 1110 2373
LP Maxian,Talich,CzPO/sup mono sua 10163
LP Ponti,Rohan,PragSO/turnab 73 tvs 34539 (Cover:Mallasz)
LP Firkusny,Somogyi,WienerStatsOperO/gloria st 1c 045 91172
CD Firkusny,Susskind,StLouisSO/vox-membr 2cd 231554
LP Richter,Kondrashin,MosRSO/period showcase mono sho 341
CD Ardasev,Svarovsky,BrnoPO/sup 97 su 3325-2 031


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome, that's the one, thanks.
It does sound more pianistic, perhaps at the expense of the idiosyncratic Dvorak. Will have a listen to the original again and compare.


----------

